# dot size on animal targets



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I've been looking but I can't come up with what size dots are used on the different distance animal targets.

The scope dot I use in the normal F&H round covers the animal scoring dot completely, and I have a hard time hitting it. I'd like to set up a second scope with a ring to try to hit more of the animal dots. I'd like to size the ring to fit closely around the dot on the animal targets.

I've had several pros tell me that the you can't count on winning by shooting a good animal round, but you can certainly lose by not shooting a good round.

Thanks


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I guess this is also called the bonus spot, and I found one post where the author said this spot is the same size as the X ring on normal F&H targets for their respective distances. Is this right?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

NFAA Constitution and By-Laws are here: https://www.nfaausa.com/documents look for 2014/2015 NFAA Constitution & By-Laws.

The portion you need is 

ARTICLE VI Official NFAA Rounds

C. Animal Round

2. Targets:
2.1 The targets for this round are animal targets with the scoring area divided into two parts. The high scoring area is oblong while the low scoring area is the area between the high scoring area and the “hide and hair” line or “feathers”, as the case may be. The area between the “hide and hair” line to the outside of the carcass is considered a non-scoring area. A bonus dot (valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on light targets. This bonus dot will be mandatory at NFAA National and Sectional Field Championships and optional at other events..
2.2 The high scoring area of Group No. 1 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 8 ¾ inches wide by 14 ¼ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the black bear, grizzly bear, deer, moose, elk, and caribou. *A bonus 6.5 cm dot *(valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on light targets.
2.3 The high scoring area of Group No. 2 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 6 ¾ inches wide by 10 ¼ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the small black bear, antelope, small deer, wolf, and mountain lion. *A bonus 5 cm dot *(valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on light targets.
2.4 The high scoring area of Group No. 3 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 4 ¼ inches wide by 6 ¾ inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the coyote, raccoon, javelina, turkey, fox, goose, wildcat, and pheasant. *A bonus 3.5 cm dot *(valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on light targets.
2.5 The high scoring area of Group No. 4 (plus or minus 1/8”) is 2 inches wide by 3 3/8 inches long with rounded ends. Targets in this group are the turtle, duck, grouse, crow, skunk, woodchuck, jack rabbit, and rockchuck. *A bonus 2 cm dot *(valued one point) is located in the middle of the high scoring area and colored white on dark targets and black on light targets.

The targets and the appropriate dots, plus a template that shows which color belong on which target, can be purchased from Finnwood Products http://finnwood.com/Finnwood_Products,_LLC_Official_NFAA_Targets.htm or from Maple Leaf Press http://mapleleafpress.com/nfaa.htm


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I think I found it on p. 53 of the NFAA Constitution & by-laws. It looks like for Group 1, 6.5 cm; Group 2, 5 cm; Group 3, 3.5 cm; Group 4, 2 cm.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sites/default/files/2014-15 ConstByLaws.pdf


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Carl...I've done a lot of thinking on this subject. Here are my thoughts. The dots are indeed the size of the X-ring of the comparable size target. Last year, like you, I tried my regular dot but it covered the spots completely and I didn't do get many of them. I switched down to the next sized dot and that helped some. My setup Elite Victory shooting Protours, and a 4X lens with a green/black bispectral dot. Then I started thinking...the max distance is 60yds, only shooting 1 arrow per target. This year I am going to set my E35 up with either lightspeed or GT22 and a .010 fiber in a 4X scope and see how that shoots.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

For us normal guys, the sizes are approximately: 2.5", 2", 1 3/8", and 13/16"

I cut some of these out and glued them to black or white targets and tried them with a 6x1/4" Tru Spot lens with a circle on the outer edge of the magnified center. It sure let me see them and I had no issues hitting them if my hold was good. Like Shawn in MA says, the longest shot is 60 yards, with one arrow per target, so I'm thinking I might set up some 23/64 aluminums to try. 

Just messing around, but I really don't like being handicapped by my equipment.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

You can also set you yardage so the bottom of your dot just touches the top of the bonus spot. It will take a little experimentation to figure out what settings to use.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Carl. Hope you are doing well. Say Hi to Bernie for me. Will you be coming down for the sectionals?


----------

